# Interested in starting a Maryland wine club?



## heatherd (Apr 25, 2015)

MD wine makers, let's meet up *Friday, May 15th, 2015 at 7:00pm*. Location is Squisito's Severna Park. They are BYOB, so feel free to bring some wine to swap and/or share.

Address:
548 Baltimore Annapolis Blvd, Severna Park, MD 21146
(410) 647-5220

Feel free to PM me with questions. If you can't make it this time, but would like to be involved, let me know. Non-Marylanders are welcome, as well. 

Heather


----------



## heatherd (May 7, 2015)

Looking forward to seeing Maryland winemakers at Squizito's Severna Park 5/15/15 at 7:00 PM.


----------

